# Epic [ Fern Gully 2013 ]



## Detective (Jun 27, 2012)

​
*Release Date:* May 24, 2013
*Studio:* 20th Century Fox
*Director:* Chris Wedge
*Screenwriter:* Not Available
*Starring:* Beyonce Knowles, Colin Farrell, Josh Hutcherson, Amanda Seyfried, Johnny Knoxville, Aziz Ansari, Pitbull, Jason Sudeikis, Steven Tyler, Blake Anderson, Judah Friedlander 



> Synopsis: "Epic" is a 3D CG action-adventure comedy that reveals a hidden world unlike any other. From the creators of "Ice Age" and "Rio," "Epic" tells the story of an ongoing battle deep in the forest between the forces of good and the forces of evil. When a teen age girl finds herself magically transported into this secret universe, she must band together with a rag-tag team of fun and whimsical characters in order to save their world?and ours.



Sometimes I wonder whether those crazy old Hollywood execs forget that the Mid-80's and 90's generation of children are still alive....

[YOUTUBE]-xu3JLXfuwQ[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 27, 2012)

Shouldn't this be called Avatar 2?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Shouldn't this be called Avatar 2?



Was my thought as well watching that trailer, I also thought about the borrowers (sp?).


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2012)

I wonder if the "Delgo" guy will try to sue them too.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2012)

Not too much to say yet besides that it's reminiscent of Fern Gully, etc. It is beautiful to look at though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

I liked Fern Gully. I saw it in school as a special treat.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2012)

I wasn't that impressed with Fern Gully when I saw it initially.  I may need to rewatch it though since it apparently is the inspiration for so many films.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm, actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooohhh, Fern Gully! I remember watching this with my cousins when we were kids.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

So is this a remake of Fern Gully? or an actual rip off from it? The only thing that this studio has been doing so far is copy things and stealing ideas.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't remember the name of that one pixie chick. She had short dark hair. Does anyone remember her name?


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Shouldn't this be called Avatar 2?



Avatar was Fern Gully 2.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

Avatar was Fern Gully 3.


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Avatar was Fern Gully 3D.



You forgot to add a letter to your post, Stunna. Don't worry though, I got you covered.


----------



## Kenny Florian (May 13, 2013)

No hype for this movie. Looks pretty badass from the trailers.


----------

